# What the cat brought home



## Athaleyah (Aug 20, 2009)

I don't think this has been on here before. I thought it was so cute! I wonder how often it happened since they had a recorder ready.

[video=youtube;mnxrZUny6mc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mnxrZUny6mc[/video]


----------



## turmeric (Aug 20, 2009)

Bad kitty!


----------



## Hungus (Aug 20, 2009)

Cool, self delivering dinner! (yeah I know not enough meat yet)


----------



## JBaldwin (Aug 21, 2009)

It sure is a lot more adorable than what my cat brought home during the early hours of the morning last Tuesday--a very large, dead rat, a dead rabbit and a mutiliated dead bird! Tuesday morning, he proudly sauntered into the house then plopped down on his chair and slept for 24 hours! Good kitty!


----------



## OPC'n (Aug 21, 2009)

awwwww! That was too cute!


----------



## LawrenceU (Aug 21, 2009)

Mmmmm. . . venison veal!


----------



## OPC'n (Aug 21, 2009)

I think we have under-fed men on the PB! They can't look at an animal without wanting to eat it! If you ever get the hankering to come visit me, warn me first so that I can hide my dog!


----------



## Hungus (Aug 21, 2009)

If I ever get a hankering its going to be for a hunk of cheese, but will warn you before time.
[video=youtube;U3jgo5ea_zc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U3jgo5ea_zc[/video]


----------



## OPC'n (Aug 21, 2009)

Hahahaha! That was really the worst video I've ever seen in my life!  However, we do have the best cheese in the usa!


----------



## LawrenceU (Aug 21, 2009)

Hungus said:


> If I ever get a hankering its going to be for a hunk of cheese, but will warn you before time.
> YouTube - Time for Timer: "Hanker for a Hunk o' Cheese"



Memory whiplash is a terrible thing.


----------



## a mere housewife (Aug 21, 2009)

Hungus said:


> If I ever get a hankering its going to be for a hunk of cheese, but will warn you before time.
> YouTube - Time for Timer: "Hanker for a Hunk o' Cheese"



I don't think I'll ever be able to get those lyrics out of my head now.


----------



## Hungus (Aug 21, 2009)

That fawn has got to be a pet, it comes right up to the camera. Fawns are programmed from the start to freeze and then go to ground at the sight of strange things, not walk up and get fed or petted.

As for Time for Timer, it was always on during cartoons when I was growing up there are several different ones but hanker for a hunka cheese has got to be the one most people remember.


----------



## Athaleyah (Aug 21, 2009)

Hungus said:


> As for Time for Timer, it was always on during cartoons when I was growing up there are several different ones but hanker for a hunka cheese has got to be the one most people remember.



Yeah, I'm pretty sure I remember one with him about making fruit pops with ice cube trays, plastic wrap, juice, and toothpicks.


----------



## Hungus (Aug 21, 2009)

ah yes 
[video=youtube;AaVWM1mqG74]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AaVWM1mqG74[/video]


----------



## Augusta (Aug 21, 2009)

LawrenceU said:


> Hungus said:
> 
> 
> > If I ever get a hankering its going to be for a hunk of cheese, but will warn you before time.
> ...



 I am starting to feel outdated.


----------

